# Floating stairs - HELP!



## ryandiy (Jul 9, 2007)

Does anyone know or have plans for a 'real' floating staircase? What I mean by real is the type that literally come directly out from the wall without any other supports or stringers... So they appear to be floating, no risers, no stringers...

Help, I can't find any info on these.

Thanks


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I saw a set of those installed once. IIRC, it was a kit using steel supports mounted to the framework of the wall and the treads fastened to the supports.


----------



## ryandiy (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks Jeekins, the 2nd shot is really what I'm looking for. Any idea on the construction or make up of the interior wall where the steps attach?


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Don't try and sell a house with steps like in the second picture.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I can't help you there, but get ready for floods of "You need a hand rail on that."

You may want to contact some spiral stair manufacturers. The sites I saw had both styles.

I'm not sure how I'd complete the framing. For the treads, I would make frames out of steel, bolt those to the wall(framing), and make up wood treads that slipped on from the side and fastened underneath.


----------



## ryandiy (Jul 9, 2007)

Thing about this unit is that it is already way beyond code. It's an 18 unit loft complex and roughly 80% of the units have illegal loft extensions, stairs etc...

It's just one of those unwritten things in this area. I bought it 3 yrs ago knowing that it was not to code. So that being said I am not very concerned about the stairs. 

I've attached a picture of the current set up. As you can see even the current stair has no railing along with the top floor without to code rails.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

Here's another style. http://www.cosmicool.com/meyer/lipshey/

Search 'floating stair' or 'cantilevered stair'


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

ryandiy said:


> Thing about this unit is that it is already way beyond code. It's an 18 unit loft complex and roughly 80% of the units have illegal loft extensions, stairs etc...


At least you know the risk involved and taking... in Vancouver, they converted a whack of warehouses into condos and owners built lofts after the fact. They were under the assumption that they could add these lofts but most didn't get permits.

After the city found out, and got structural engineers to investigate, all of the "illegal" lofts had to be removed as they significantly changed the structural load of the building to "un-safe" levels.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

Interesting to look at, but way too contemporary looking for me... yuck.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

ryandiy said:


> Thanks Jeekins, the 2nd shot is really what I'm looking for. Any idea on the construction or make up of the interior wall where the steps attach?


I suppose someone somewhere makes kits containing the necessary brackets, but I don't know who. The only time I have seen floating stairs, the brackets were fabricated in a local iron shop, and the treads were custom made for them. 

And yea.....what about handrails? I could not sleep at night knowing that I owned a building where this was a typical stair case.

Please send me the name of your insurance agent. All of us in the New Orleans area could sure use an insurance company who loves high risk, especially in these post Katrina days.:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

ryandiy said:


> ...any idea on the construction or make up of the interior wall where the steps attach?


I'll take a stab at it...but keep in mind that this information is worth what your paying for it...so all the standard disclaimers apply...

What I'd do is before drywalling, fasten nailers between the studs at the correct locations. Start with angle iron pieces, one for each tread that is 10 inches long with a 2" and 3" leq and 1/4" thick. Lag the 2" leg to the nailers, with the 3" leg making a ledge for the step. This leg sticks through the drywall.. You could either set the tread on the shelf or bump the angle up and cut a kerf in the end of your tread and fasten the tread from the bottom.

This image shows the rough idea...of course you'd want to use strong material for the treads.

Alternatively if you don't want drywall next to the treads, you can always use 1/2" plywood, tape the seams like drywall, skim coat, sand, texture just like drywall, and way stronger. 90% of the people wouldn't ever know that it wasn't drywall.

Hope that gets you started...


----------



## ryandiy (Jul 9, 2007)

Jeekinz, I just sent you an email as I don't have enough posts to send a PM yet.

Hit me up at [email protected] for more info as well.


----------



## ryandiy (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks much Rippy, that is pretty much what I was thinking...

Oh and here in Vancouver... there are many, many, mnay lofts similar to this, the city really does not ptu much focus on these right now, especially with the 2010 Olympics approaching fast, they are busy dumping all our tax money into random things like widening highways, building stadiums etc.... 

Time to check out the building specs and see what is behind this drywall.

Oh also I was thinking that I could build these stairs with a removable type of railling if need be when it comes time to sell, but honestly this location being so close to downtown and the new Athelets center for the Olympics I can't see selling anytime soon. Probably will fix it up and rent it and get into another place.... real estate, real estate, real estate is the way to make money here.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 29, 2007)

I had a brainstorm (uh oh).

1) Make a stringer out of 3/8 steel plate, attatch this to the framing. Make tread frames out of 1/4 x 1 1/2" angle iron and bolt or weld these to the metal stringer. Drywall over the stringer only leaving the tread frames. Construct a tread out of wood. The tread would resemble an empty playing card box. Slide the tread on to the frame and attach from underneath.

2) Basically the same idea but make the stringer out of a LVL and notch this into the framing. Construct the tread frames as mentioned above but weld a 1/4" metal plate to the end to bolt it to the LVL.

The tread may require a triangular shaped plate to be added for extra support. Kind of like a gusset.

That's the best I think I can do.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I dont mean to be a wet blanket here and I dont know what the laws or codes are in your area but if you build this ( and I like the ideal) and rent it out and say someone falls are you not going to get your backside sued off


----------



## JJFalconer (Dec 8, 2011)

*angle brackets*



RippySkippy said:


> I'll take a stab at it...but keep in mind that this information is worth what your paying for it...so all the standard disclaimers apply...
> 
> What I'd do is before drywalling, fasten nailers between the studs at the correct locations. Start with angle iron pieces, one for each tread that is 10 inches long with a 2" and 3" leq and 1/4" thick. Lag the 2" leg to the nailers, with the 3" leg making a ledge for the step. This leg sticks through the drywall.. You could either set the tread on the shelf or bump the angle up and cut a kerf in the end of your tread and fasten the tread from the bottom.
> 
> ...



Hi-
I'm new to the forum and hope this is in the right place. I'm wondering where I can find heavy duty angle brackets like the ones you describe here? Or will have have to have them custom made?

JJ


----------

